# Left portafilter in machine with used puck inside



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

Was in a rush this morning and left the portafilter in the machine with a used puck inside.

Not going to damage the machine or the quality of my shots is it?

Sage DTP


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

No. Man I leave mine in and come back to it the next day! #lazy


----------



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> No. Man I leave mine in and come back to it the next day! #lazy


 Phew! Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Let's hope you drip the shower screen and give it a thorough clean if you leave a puck in like that. Although I drop and clean my screen every few days, I f the puck is left in there I always drop and clean straight away.


----------



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Let's hope you drip the shower screen and give it a thorough clean if you leave a puck in like that. Although I drop and clean my screen every few days, I f the puck is left in there I always drop and clean straight away.


 Oh right... do I really need to take the shower screen out and clean it though if this is a one off? Is purging the group head (which I do every time anyway) not enough to flush any grounds and oils away?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

AvidBean said:


> Oh right... do I really need to take the shower screen out and clean it though if this is a one off? Is purging the group head (which I do every time anyway) not enough to flush any grounds and oils away?


 Not really.

I purge the group head every time too but the last time I removed the shower screen, less than a week before removing it previously, it was covered in coffee oils and needed cleaning thoroughly.

There's too many little holes and crevices the oil can cling to and subsequently build up coffee remains.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

My approach to this is the same as if I left a cup of coffee out all day....needs a wash not a rinse.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

One more thing learned would not even have thought about removing the screen out never thought the coffee touched it as it is tamped down


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

AvidBean said:


> Oh right... do I really need to take the shower screen out and clean it though if this is a one off? Is purging the group head (which I do every time anyway) not enough to flush any grounds and oils away?


 Yes and no.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

AvidBean said:


> Was in a rush this morning and left the portafilter in the machine with a used puck inside.
> 
> Not going to damage the machine or the quality of my shots is it?
> 
> Sage DTP


----------



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

ArisP said:


>


 I'm overthinking it aren't I? It doesn't matter that I left it in at all does it...


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

AvidBean said:


> I'm overthinking it aren't I? It doesn't matter that I left it in at all does it...


 In short..... yes you are over thinking it and no it's it a big issue. Just flush the shower head.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

ArisP said:


>


 Lol..... ?


----------

